# GT5000 EVAP?



## Husky ate my tractor (Nov 12, 2018)

My dog got into my tractor and pulled a bunch of stuff apart. Got most of it figured out except for a hose that looks like it belongs to the EVAP system. It is still attached on the carburetor side but can't figure out where other end goes. Ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This should give you an idea:


----------



## Husky ate my tractor (Nov 12, 2018)

Hmmm. Not quite. Its weird because there no charcoal canister. Just a hose coming out to a connector which is called an "evaporative connector". From there there was a hose that went???


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The hose out of the valve cover oil separator routes to a plate that bolts to the carburetor behind the air cleaner element. Pretty standard on Kohler twins. You will see that plate installed about 11 minutes into the video.


----------

